# Favourite cover versions



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

As the title suggests list your favourite covers BUT you have to prefer the cover to the original. I am generally not a big fan of cover versions as IMO the original artist knows best how a song should sound and feel, very rarely does a cover give something new to a song, though there are exceptions. 

Favourites of mine would be:

Tori Amos (Eminem) 97 Bonnie & Clyde
Johnny Cash (The Beatles) In my Life
Arno (Abba) Knowing me Knowing you
Arno (The Rolling Stones) Mother's Little Helper
White Stripes (Dolly Parton) Jolene
Violent Femmes (Culture Club) Do you really want to hurt me
Bauhaus (David Bowie) Ziggy Stardust
Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds (The Beatles) Here comes the sun

At first thought the list would be longer but having to actually prefer the cover over the original makes it more difficult!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

'Weird Al' Yankovic (Michael Jackson) Eat It

Oh wait... that's not really a cover song is it... :rofl:

I'm trying to think of some.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

Phil Collins (Cindi Lauper) True Colors
Angra (Genesis) Mama
10,000 Maniacs (Patti Smith & Springsteen) Because the Night

Lots of Christmas songs.
(Yeah, Wierd Al too.)


----------



## kingkip (Apr 20, 2006)

Sublime's cover of "Scarlet Begonias" by the Grateful Dead


----------



## kingkip (Apr 20, 2006)

Now that I think of it Johnny Cash's version of "Rusty Cage" by SoundGarden was pretty good too. Not to mention it has a great story behind why he did it.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

*Tainted Love *done by Soft Cell, originally Gloria Jones
*Red Red Wine *by UB40, originally Neil Diamond

I know I'll think of 20 as soon as I log off, but that's all I can think of right now.

JCD


----------



## kingkip (Apr 20, 2006)

Just heard another. All Along the Watchtower by Dylan covered by Hendrix.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*The Doors* - Little Red Rooster
*The Doors* - Gloria


----------

